# New Storage Racks with lighting



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Got his idea from another post about shelving. I needed to rethink my shop to make more room that I have needed cause I can't seem to stop buying trains!
I used the 2' deep, by 3' long 5 shelf units to place 4 tracks on each shelf, except the very bottom, and the level I store my K-36 and other 1:20th scale engines on as they are larger and need wider spacing.. 
I cut the top pillars down just enough to get the trains under with a little room to spare! Stll gives me 4 levels to store trains on.

Then I got the idea to attach lights on the shelf above each level. I used the 16" LED strips that you can buy on sale for $14 at Menard's.
What I like about them is that you can inter connect each light with an addition add on 12" cord that at one end has a female and on the other end has a male plug so you only have to connect to power only once for each level..I used 12 strips and it looks pretty cool lit up!

PLUS they also sell 4 packs of remote control outlet controls that has options to control up to 12 outlet controls from 1 remote, so I plugged the chained together lights into the outlet control and velcroed the remote to the second shelf as you walk into the room, as you can see on one of the pics.To access easy on and off of the new lighting. I also used another outlet control to turn on and off my LGB sign light from the same remote.

Right now at Wall mart they are selling 4 packs of outlet controls for 1/2 price of $7, which was way less then what I payed for the Menard's ones, but they do not look of the same quality..I also picked a set up but have yet to crack the seal to see just how they work, but for future usage..could'nt pass up the price. If you hurry you still might get a set at Wall Mart, if not Menard's has BOTH the lights and the remotes, and sometimes they run the strips for $10 instead of $14.

Anyway check out the pics.









Thias is what it looks like with the lights on.









With lights off. Notice the remote in the upper left hand corner of pic for easy on and off.









Again lights off.

Makes just a little more atmosphere when I am down in my workshop.

Bubba


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

That really looks good. I like it. 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Bubba! Have you taken the thought process a little farther, and figured out you could use those shelving units for an elevated railway outdoors too!! I got the idea on another site from a member there who has done it. Easy Peasey cheapie way to elevate yer railway outdoors with a little modification!! I may give it a try this summer!! Regal


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Did you shorten the uprights?

Looks really good.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks.
Cut the very upper last set of columns just on the very top so i could get 4 tracks on it also for enough clearance for my ceiling layout, so I could get the 4 tracks on it also, but you could shorten ALL of them just enough to get the trains into as I saw on the other post, but that was niot the look I was looking for...what my future plans are is to build like a podium so the very last string of cars is elevated above the first 3 tracks, using 4x4s' cut into short lengths spaced just enough to support the weight, having the heaviest trains on the non-elevated 1 track in front...but I am happy for now.

And no I did not think of using this outside..but hummmm...food for thought!

Bubba


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Just in case anyone is interested the 24" deep 5 shelf vented kits by Plano are on sale at Menards until Jan 2. $39.99 each, the 18" deep ones are $29.99 each.


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Posted By Madstang on 31 Dec 2010 11:56 AM 
Got his idea from another post about shelving. 





Mind sharing a link to the other post? Not that your's doesn't set the tone but I wouldn't mind taking a gander at your source. 

Also since my brain is turning what is the outside diameter of the uprights?


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

HMMMMMMMM those shelf units look awfully familiar







, they are perfect for train storage aren't they.

I do like what you did with the lights though, it looks very nice. My basement is really well lit so the thought never occurred to me.

Ron


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Bighurt on 31 Dec 2010 02:06 PM 
Posted By Madstang on 31 Dec 2010 11:56 AM 
Got his idea from another post about shelving. 





Mind sharing a link to the other post? Not that your's doesn't set the tone but I wouldn't mind taking a gander at your source. 

Also since my brain is turning what is the outside diameter of the uprights?







Can't remember where I saw the other post...maybe Aristo....sorry. This is my interpretation only, take it from there.
AND I wish I had gotten mine for that price!!!!! mine were not on sale.

Also the remotes I was talking about are on sale at menard's for 12.99, not 19.99. And they have increase the prices of the track lighting from what i paid at $14.99 to $21.99...maybe that was why they were on sale a while back.

bubba


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

As soon as Ron posted I figured it out. I think this was the inspiration; 


http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...f/15/aft/117744/afv/topic/Default.aspx#190776 

I like both interpretations.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Geeez


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 31 Dec 2010 05:10 PM 
Geeez OK Marty Quit it!!! \


BooBo


----------

